# Lazy Panda Coils Johannesburg



## Muhammedv (24/1/21)

Hi guys, does anybody know where I can find Lazy Panda Coils in or around Central Johannesburg? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gadgetboy (24/1/21)

https://maccloudsvapour.co.za/collections/coils/products/lazy-panda-handcrafted-coils

There you go. They are in Kempton Park if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/1/21)

Also have a look at https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1212#post-899053


SJY124 said:


> @LeislB @Rob Fisher Where are these coils available for purchase, if you don’t mind me asking?



and https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1212#post-899054


Rob Fisher said:


> @SJY124 direct from the coil make himself. https://www.facebook.com/nadir.baderoon



This might help if no-one has stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (25/1/21)

OG Vape, Vape Odyssey, Vapers Cafe, RJR are around centurion, you'd need to call to confirm stock availability though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

